# Recessed LED lights Flicker



## wncgnet (May 6, 2016)

I Just installed some LED lights for a friend on a side job. They purchased them from Home Depot Model: K9Y6WHWH-3C40 Brand is LITE-CHOICE. I removed an existing 4' fluorescent light fixture and installed 4 of these lights that I wired in series to existing 3 way switch. They felt the light was to bright and wanted it toned down so I installed a 600 WHT CFL/LED Skylark 3 way dimmer switch (also purchased at Home Depot), I purchased 2 but installed only one and left the existing 3 way switch on the other wall. 

Now when they turn the lights on they do a "Disco" dance with them flickering on and off. On the first dimmer, if you turn the dimmer all the way down then they come on okay and you can raise the light output. I thought it might be a faulty dimmer switch, so I swapped them with the second I had already purchased and found the same problem with one variation. That is when I turn the dimmer to Full light, they come on fine and then you can adjust. 

Do these lights require 2 dimmer switches or do I need to replace the "toggle" light switch rated for LED lights?

Unfortunately this is my first with LED residential. I have done many commercial but they have been either on timers or single switched. 

Thanks for any feedback!
Best regards,

Chuck


----------



## cbledsoe89 (Nov 16, 2015)

Is the light itself dimmable? You can't have 2 dimmers in line with each other, and it should just need a regular 3 way and a led dimmer. Alot of the leds say dimmable but won't work with most dimmers that you buy, atleast that has been my experience with them


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Could be a bad device, bad lamp, bad connections or a mystery..? I've noticed dimmers and led's from HD act like this outta the box. When are you going to troubleshoot it next?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

This technology is so new that you can't be sure that this or that dimmer is compatible with this or that dimmable LED array.

Troll through the back threads.

This issue has come up time and time again.

It's been beaten to death. 

I don't care to paraphrase what others have posted. :no:

It's complicated. :whistling2:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Try wiring them in parallel.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm not sure if the OP has been in the trade long enough to have worked when dimming fluorescents first became a thing people wanted to do. Many of the same issues. Started out having to buy dimmers matched with ballasts. Eventually, items from different manufacturers started to play nice with each other. These days, dimming fluorescents (rated to do so) with a dimmer rated for fluorescents isn't really a big deal. Now, we're experiencing the same growing pains with the LED products. Just like when dimming fluorescents was a new trend, you'll only get good results with high-quality brand names (for now), and sometimes matching the dimming unit to what the driver manufacturer recommends. The technology, if you want to call it that, will mature. For now, buying this-and-that at Home Depot will give the nearly predictable result you have on your hands. 

-In this particular case, you might at least temporarily try a notably high quality dimmer from Lutron, specifically marked for LED loads. Lutron actually has an LED dimmer selector that lets you type in the brand and SKU of your LED fixture or lamp and it picks the best dimmer from their lineup. I look to Lutron dimmers for all types of problem solving applications, and use them first when I have a choice in the brand. This may solve your problem.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

From Lite Choice web site:
LOOK HERE

Recommended 120V Incandescent Dimmers
• Lutron TGCL-153P
• Lutron AYCL-153P
• Lutron DVWCL-153P • Lutron DVCL-153P
• Lutron LGCL-153P • Lutron MACL-153M • Lutron SCL-153P
• Lutron CTCL-153P
• Leviton 6674-POW • Leviton IPL06-10Z

I prefer the Lutron AYCL-153P. It's compatible with LED, Fluorescent and incandescent. 
It has an dial to adjust the LED, lower it all the way and bring it up until the light no longer flickers. It's a combination single pole and 3-way. Use a standard 3-way at the other end.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Looking closer, your SCL-153PR-WH Skylark should work. Use a standared 3-way at the other end. There is an adjustment dial. Take off the wall plate and find it on the center left side. 
1. Turn the dimmer on
2. Slide the dimmer all the way down
3. Adjust the dial all the way down and turn it up until the lamps are stable.

To have dimmers at both ends, you must purchase Master and Remote dimmers. They are expensive and to me, not worth the extra cost. 
In your case, One 3-way Dimmer and one standard 3-way. 4-ways still work as normal.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

What you are experiencing is the reason I don't offer items like LED to customers until I test them here at home. I live with it for a month or so and then decide whether to offer it or not. When someone buys the fixtures like in your case, I tell them up front that they may not work properly and I won't back the warranty.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

Last time I had a customer with "disco dancing" LED's, it was a badly miswired 3-way circuit with two dimmers, neither LED rated.


----------

